

Steps to screwing up a product release, the Google way - mtgx
https://plus.google.com/u/0/112390348215990451307/posts/7Z1i6FrUePq

======
deveac
Google has a lot to learn about selling hardware to consumers. This has never
been an area they've demonstrated competence in.

That being said, I think they are improving, and I think that all of the sins
the author listed will be easily forgiven by their customers if the Nexus 7 is
as good as the reviews are letting on. I'll take poor communication on the way
to an awesome tablet (Google) over great communication on the way to a shitty
one (Kindle Fire) any day. I'm sure Google will keep improving, especially if
the '7 gets traction.

------
degenerate
Yikes, that sounds like a disaster. Like the post says, Google can learn from
how Amazon does pre-orders. I ordered the Starcraft II expansion back in 2011
(expected release Q4 2012) and Amazon still sends me an email every 2 months
notifying me that the release date is unknown and I will receive a shipping
notification when the product is shipped. Great customer service there.

------
mmorett
These guys are so one dimensional. If it's not an algorithm, they have that
deer in headlights look. For all the stupid interview questions they throw at
you, they sure make a lot of mistakes thereby begging the question: the puzzle
interview questions are indeed a stupid way to hire or they're just not that
bright _outside of algorithms_ , ability to solve puzzles notwithstanding.

